# Rudee Inlet on Sat. Croatan Side



## firebox (Feb 3, 2003)

Same old thing, about ten or so Flounder caught. Fished from 9:15 am to 1:00 pm. Bit a little slow, caught last of the outgoing tide. 

Anyone seen game wardn's around lately, people using cast net came to the spot where I was, threw there net in one time and pulled in a bunch of flounder that you could tell they were to small. By the time I got my line in and turned around to see where they were they were gone.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

twas really slow last time I was there, and the cast netters were there that day too, I didn't see them keep any flounder, but they definitly kept a ton of various sealife.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

When you see things like that, please call 757-247-2265 and report it


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thxs fer the report....may head that way...in the near future.


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, Rory. 45 minutes after that number was called a cast netter was probably pretty sorry he had 30+ blues in his cooler ;-) .


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Glad I could help.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I always had a feeling Rory would be good for something one day  Keep-em honest,,, just remember kids if ya aint doing nutten wrong the fishy cops are your friends.


----------

